# Masdevallia goliath



## Bolero (Nov 10, 2010)

To me this is a really special species, it's taken me 5 years to flower and as you can see it's a small plant. I had a lot of trouble growing it in coconut and have grown it in sphagnum moss before finally getting it to flower. The cultural information I can find indicates it should grow warmer than many other Masdevallias, maybe a minimum of 55C (although I've been growing it down to freezing). It has thick fleshy and low growing leaves that sort of hang. This is probably a species that might do better mounted but I don't have that kind of luxury. Initially the flower tried to grow downwards like a dracula but it was forced up by the side of the pot......interesting. It is also a very thick flower that has a lot of substance. I am not sure what else to tell you but it's one of the toughest things I've ever flowered and I am extremely proud of it. It's also an excellent flower for a seedling when I compare it to others. It is just a huge flower on a small plant.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 10, 2010)

Well done on flowering this one. This species does indeed require more warmth than most other masdevallias. Very nice one.


----------



## fbrem (Nov 10, 2010)

that is such a nice flower, great job on blooming it


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 10, 2010)

Good looking flower. Would be nice crossing it to coccinea. 

More warmth? I will have to get this one. Keeping cool is the problem here.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty neat!


----------



## Darin (Nov 10, 2010)

I love goliath... unfortunately I am very adept at making them die. :-(


----------



## etex (Nov 10, 2010)

Very striking bloom!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2010)

Bolero said:


> ...The cultural information I can find indicates it should grow warmer than many other Masdevallias, maybe a minimum of 55C....



um, the minimum of 55c is a mistake, right?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 10, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> um, the minimum of 55c is a mistake, right?



It would do for minimum winter temperatures but temps in the 60s would be better in summer. Ayabacana has a similar flower and it requires warmer temps still. Masd, ayabacana can probably tolerate phalaenopsis temps. Personnally, I find it difficult to grow these. Easier for me to keep cold masdies than warm ones. 

Michel


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2010)

yeh but 55c (celsius) = 131f (fahrenheit)
that's one heck of a minimum temp!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 10, 2010)

YAY warm growing Masdies! 
Its a stunner!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 10, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> yeh but 55c (celsius) = 131f (fahrenheit)
> that's one heck of a minimum temp!



Oops! I didn't see the c.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2010)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 10, 2010)

Lovely flower.


----------



## nikv (Nov 10, 2010)

TyroneGenade said:


> Would be nice crossing it to coccinea.


I was thinking the same exact thing. Very nice flower and excellent growing!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2010)

very interesting. when I saw the flower loading at first I thought it looked dracula-ish


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

that is one tall flower! impressive


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 10, 2010)

A real beauty!!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice. Well done blooming it! From the looks, this species must be in the same general group as princeps.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazing flower!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry guys I meant 55F is the recommended minimum. But you are all very funny, that's what I get for drinking wine.

However as stated above I have grown this down to 32F and it seems to be growing just fine.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 11, 2010)

that flower is a Beauty, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow - that is really amazing!

e-spice


----------



## Bolero (Nov 11, 2010)

almost 11 inches tall, not a bad flower size.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ye Gods Darren.. You know how to make me jealous. You better save me a division for when I get back to Oz oke:

Are there any Masdevallia caessia and Dracula rezekiana getting around in the South these days? I have a couple of flasks to bring back. Also got some Lepanthes telipogoniflora, tsubotae and maybe a few others not.. Hope to catch up with you when I am back. Hoping to Move to Melb.:drool:

Are you still visiting Thailand? 

Brett


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2011)

Magnifique!


----------



## Hera (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## arcticshaun (Feb 21, 2011)

Is this one a sequential bloomer like princeps

Shaun


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2011)

A very lovely flower if I may say so.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 22, 2011)

arcticshaun said:


> Is this one a sequential bloomer like princeps
> 
> Shaun



No this one only has one flower (first flowering so I can't say for certain).

I have some new leaves so hopefully it flowers again this year, maybe a couple of blooms at once will look spectacular.

Brett, I haven't seen those species around but Bill Miles might have some.


----------

